# Whats your most bizarre feedee/feeder fanatasy!?



## RayanamiNGE (Jul 10, 2009)

I love to see all the new things that the feedee/feeder world is coming out with. Those kidnapping/force feeding stories are such a bad ((A good bad)) thing, and oooooh how i love em ^.^

Eating, and loss of control are extremely attractive.

So all that being said...

Whats your most bizarre feederism/weight gain fantasy?

Such as, that one fantasy that if you could, you'd do in a heart beat, no matter how different or weird you may think they are. Who knows, maybe you'll be lucky enough to find someone who shares that fantasy with you ^.^ :smitten:


----------



## leener38 (Jul 10, 2009)

Literally doing the 'see food' diet! No actual eating, just look at something with food on it. The longer I stare, the more in my belly. I'm a graphic designer, so in my fantasies, it's cut and paste into belly. Mmm... Imagining a very large beach ball belly.

What! No gravy?


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jul 10, 2009)

leener38 said:


> Literally doing the 'see food' diet! No actual eating, just look at something with food on it. The longer I stare, the more in my belly. I'm a graphic designer, so in my fantasies, it's cut and paste into belly. Mmm... Imagining a very large beach ball belly.
> 
> What! No gravy?



Your a designer? AWESOME! Please look up my art I've posted on here.

I like that fantasy, just an expanding belly, getting bigger every sec.


----------



## leener38 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! I cannot draw worth a lick. I do mostly layout, and a few flyers for my DJ friends. I saw #113 on deviantart. I like her!


----------



## wolfpersona (Jul 10, 2009)

Im not a feeder but i do have a fantasy. I would like my partner to Eat whatever she wants. As she gains weight she gets really lazy and controlling. She has me cooking large amounts of food to keep up with her growing appetite. She eats like a pig eating and eating.:eat1: Having me running around serving her food in bed. Dishes, pizza boxes, junk food wrappers pilling up everywhere because i have to serve her needs. Her massive thighs stretching and growing. Her arms getting fater and fatter. She commands that i please her. I impregnate her. A few months later her massive breasts are so big that her nipples hardly fit in my mouth, long stretchmarks and veins popping out of them. She grabs my head with her huge fat arms and starts breast feeding me, her breasts are so big that its like drinking from a gallon of milk. As im feeding she jerks me off as she nows how hard i am and i explode like crazy. after that i stick my head in her vagiana and drive her crazy, her nice plump thighs jiggling shaking me like an earthquake. Hearing her moan like a goddess in the heavens.:smitten: Then I fall asleep in her arms hoping it will never end.


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jul 11, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> Im not a feeder but i do have a fantasy. I would like my partner to Eat whatever she wants. As she gains weight she gets really lazy and controlling. She has me cooking large amounts of food to keep up with her growing appetite. She eats like a pig eating and eating.:eat1: Having me running around serving her food in bed. Dishes, pizza boxes, junk food wrappers pilling up everywhere because i have to serve her needs. Her massive thighs stretching and growing. Her arms getting fater and fatter. She commands that i please her. I impregnate her. A few months later her massive breasts are so big that her nipples hardly fit in my mouth, long stretchmarks and veins popping out of them. She grabs my head with her huge fat arms and starts breast feeding me, her breasts are so big that its like drinking from a gallon of milk. As im feeding she jerks me off as she nows how hard i am and i explode like crazy. after that i stick my head in her vagiana and drive her crazy, her nice plump thighs jiggling shaking me like an earthquake. Hearing her moan like a goddess in the heavens.:smitten: Then I fall asleep in her arms hoping it will never end.



Wow, love the detail there! Very sexy! And I'm glad I'm not the only guy who has a thing for big fat arms. Its just so hot thinking of how it feels to be grabbed or hugged by some big flabby soft arms. A+ bro!


----------



## bradypig (Jul 11, 2009)

Anything where people stuff my belly until it sticks straight out hard and bloated, making huge sloshing sounds. I like the idea of a "food fair" where I would have to eat something from each vendor. There would be games where my friends would have to shoot soda into my mouth until my belly inflated enough to ring a bell so they could win a prize. Perhaps a haunted house type ride where I would be strapped into a car and fed lots of treats all the way through the ride. Eating contests; pie, hot dogs, burgers, watermelon. I would win them all. The end result would be a huge stuffed belly that everyone would be listening to and rubbing.


----------



## kronoman (Jul 13, 2009)

mine is quite silly actually, have a couple of my favorite ex gfs, and my current gf to plot against me and fatten me up :wubu:


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 13, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> Im not a feeder but i do have a fantasy. I would like my partner to Eat whatever she wants. As she gains weight she gets really lazy and controlling. She has me cooking large amounts of food to keep up with her growing appetite. She eats like a pig eating and eating.:eat1: Having me running around serving her food in bed. Dishes, pizza boxes, junk food wrappers pilling up everywhere because i have to serve her needs. Her massive thighs stretching and growing. Her arms getting fater and fatter. She commands that i please her. I impregnate her. A few months later her massive breasts are so big that her nipples hardly fit in my mouth, long stretchmarks and veins popping out of them. She grabs my head with her huge fat arms and starts breast feeding me, her breasts are so big that its like drinking from a gallon of milk. As im feeding she jerks me off as she nows how hard i am and i explode like crazy. after that i stick my head in her vagiana and drive her crazy, her nice plump thighs jiggling shaking me like an earthquake. Hearing her moan like a goddess in the heavens.:smitten: Then I fall asleep in her arms hoping it will never end.


for the first part think that it's also my fantasy....


----------



## Mack27 (Jul 15, 2009)

I had this weird one where this guy was cursed to fall in love and marry women who would then proceed to gain weight at an unbelievable rate and become extremely fat which was his worst nightmare, one long marriage after the other for all eternity. He was incapable of breaking his marriage vows, something to do with the curse and an old-fashioned notion of marriage.

Apparently his first wife was a powerful Gypsy princess who cursed him from her death bed because he treated her with open disgust and slept around just because she'd gained 900 pounds.

He was desperate after hundreds of years, he needed to find someone who would willingly take on the curse in order to be free of it. So I was like "Sure." Luckily he had to recite the curse exactly as she spoke it all those years ago and ask if I accepted the curse so I knew there were no hidden surprises like the words "miserable" or anything. It was something like "I curse you to fall in love and marry women you are attracted to, they will all be women destined to grow fatter than I and die fatter than I, you will stay with them until death do you part because you will be incapable of willfully breaking your vows and you will do this for all eternity."


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jul 15, 2009)

Mack27 said:


> I had this weird one where this guy was cursed to fall in love and marry women who would then proceed to gain weight at an unbelievable rate and become extremely fat which was his worst nightmare, one long marriage after the other for all eternity. He was incapable of breaking his marriage vows, something to do with the curse and an old-fashioned notion of marriage.
> 
> Apparently his first wife was a powerful Gypsy princess who cursed him from her death bed because he treated her with open disgust and slept around just because she'd gained 900 pounds.
> 
> He was desperate after hundreds of years, he needed to find someone who would willingly take on the curse in order to be free of it. So I was like "Sure." Luckily he had to recite the curse exactly as she spoke it all those years ago and ask if I accepted the curse so I knew there were no hidden surprises like the words "miserable" or anything. It was something like "I curse you to fall in love and marry women you are attracted to, they will all be women destined to grow fatter than I and die fatter than I, you will stay with them until death do you part because you will be incapable of willfully breaking your vows and you will do this for all eternity."



Wow, fatter than her? i'd love to be him *swoon*


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 15, 2009)

I spent some time considering this and have decided my _most_ bizarre fantasy probably has to do with vore - which, for the uninitiated, could be summarized as a polite, fetishy term for cannibalism though it'd behoove you to look it up 'cause that's not the half of it.
It's such a thrill to imagine someone having the capacity and being so greedy as to consume a whole other person. Either by swallowing like a demonic reptile or in a more conventional manner. The high point, for me, is getting to watch a girl consume such an impossible volume (the average person takes up around 20 gallons or so) of food in a short period of time and experiencing what this does to her (beachball belly, gaining a hundred lbs in record time, etc. :happy .


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jul 16, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> I spent some time considering this and have decided my _most_ bizarre fantasy probably has to do with vore - which, for the uninitiated, could be summarized as a polite, fetishy term for cannibalism though it'd behoove you to look it up 'cause that's not the half of it.
> It's such a thrill to imagine someone having the capacity and being so greedy as to consume a whole other person. Either by swallowing like a demonic reptile or in a more conventional manner. The high point, for me, is getting to watch a girl consume such an impossible volume (the average person takes up around 20 gallons or so) of food in a short period of time and experiencing what this does to her (beachball belly, gaining a hundred lbs in record time, etc. :happy .



I personally love the idea of loss of control. Where she can't stop eating, endlessly, even when she is whimpering in pain, she wants more, just to taste more... ugh... fantasies >.<


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 16, 2009)

RayanamiNGE said:


> I personally love the idea of loss of control. Where she can't stop eating, endlessly, even when she is whimpering in pain, she wants more, just to taste more... ugh... fantasies >.<



Oooh, that's a good one too.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a bit like Tomacher. I like the idea of feeding a girl who keeps getting fatter and hungrier until she swallows me whole :blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

*bump*

Guess what everybody? I'm on medication. That's right. I've got a bum knee so I got pain meds. Apparently they've been doing a number on me and I've been having some vivid dreams. Most of them are insane rambling but last night I had a new sex dream I had never had before. I was on a boat. HA! I stowed away on a cruise ship for some reason trying to escape the law and leave the country. Gawd knows what I'd done, could have been anything. Anyway I was hiding in a life boat and going to sneak to shore once the boat docked. To make a long story short there was a guest on the boat who discovered I was hiding in the life raft. He would sneak away from his people, come there at night and climb in to the life raft with me. He brought tons of food and he'd feed me and have sex with me all night long. Each night you would hear someone walking along the deck calling to him looking for him but he would be with me in the life raft and leave just before dawn. 

Shazam! I've got a new fantasy. :kiss2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 2, 2009)

*I don't know about bizarre, but it has always been my fantasy to meet a rather muscular guy..and watch him abandon his appetite for weight lifting and take on weight gain. Daily seeing his appetite grow, one day its a 1/2 dozen donuts and then before long a full dozen as a SNACK after a full breakfast of pancakes, waffles, eggs, bacon, sausage, toast. Of course we visit a diner on a regular basis, and slowly but surely he expands filling the booth up more and more until one day his massive beach ball gut is JUST WAY TOO big to enjoy sitting there anymore, and we have to move to sitting in chairs and a table. ALong the line, he wants a reversal, as I was quite chubby to begin with, and I begin losing weight, for contrast to his massive size, and he constantly is cleaning my plate...amazing the waitress who has watched our transformations...shocked as his appetite grows weekly while i order less and less and become a voluptuously curvy but small girl and he balloons. I see Us going to the beach together, and me massaging his 250-300-350-400# growing body with oil, running around in my thong and getting him pizza, and fries, and burgers and caramel corn and beer and ice cream...while those around us gaze in awe as this whale of a guy just keeps eating and eating letting me serve him endlessly, him never being full....always wanting and desiring more food.....and o ya belly rubs endlessly :smitten:*


----------



## Canadianfeeder (Aug 3, 2009)

My major fantasy is an out of control one. I constantly dream about my gf feeding me and letting me grow and gain. Every pound I gain pushing me further and further towards the edge until I can't even stop eating; unaware of how much time has passed or how much food I've consumed. Eventually in my dream I've grown so big I'm totally immobile, unable to feed myself. Its at this point my fantasy turns weirder as I imagine myself an immobile pig (even collared and chained to add to this), gorging and eating, completely dependant on my gf for everything. :blush: Needing to be hand fed, bathed and what not turns me on a lot, and punished for eating so much, getting so fat by being called names, shown off and degraded publicly as I eat myself fatter at buffets.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 7, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I don't know about bizarre, but it has always been my fantasy to meet a rather muscular guy..and watch him abandon his appetite for weight lifting and take on weight gain. Daily seeing his appetite grow, one day its a 1/2 dozen donuts and then before long a full dozen as a SNACK after a full breakfast of pancakes, waffles, eggs, bacon, sausage, toast. Of course we visit a diner on a regular basis, and slowly but surely he expands filling the booth up more and more until one day his massive beach ball gut is JUST WAY TOO big to enjoy sitting there anymore, and we have to move to sitting in chairs and a table. ALong the line, he wants a reversal, as I was quite chubby to begin with, and I begin losing weight, for contrast to his massive size, and he constantly is cleaning my plate...amazing the waitress who has watched our transformations...shocked as his appetite grows weekly while i order less and less and become a voluptuously curvy but small girl and he balloons. I see Us going to the beach together, and me massaging his 250-300-350-400# growing body with oil, running around in my thong and getting him pizza, and fries, and burgers and caramel corn and beer and ice cream...while those around us gaze in awe as this whale of a guy just keeps eating and eating letting me serve him endlessly, him never being full....always wanting and desiring more food.....and o ya belly rubs endlessly :smitten:*


um... PM me for my phone number :blush:


----------



## wolfpersona (Aug 9, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I don't know about bizarre, but it has always been my fantasy to meet a rather muscular guy..and watch him abandon his appetite for weight lifting and take on weight gain. Daily seeing his appetite grow, one day its a 1/2 dozen donuts and then before long a full dozen as a SNACK after a full breakfast of pancakes, waffles, eggs, bacon, sausage, toast. Of course we visit a diner on a regular basis, and slowly but surely he expands filling the booth up more and more until one day his massive beach ball gut is JUST WAY TOO big to enjoy sitting there anymore, and we have to move to sitting in chairs and a table. ALong the line, he wants a reversal, as I was quite chubby to begin with, and I begin losing weight, for contrast to his massive size, and he constantly is cleaning my plate...amazing the waitress who has watched our transformations...shocked as his appetite grows weekly while i order less and less and become a voluptuously curvy but small girl and he balloons. I see Us going to the beach together, and me massaging his 250-300-350-400# growing body with oil, running around in my thong and getting him pizza, and fries, and burgers and caramel corn and beer and ice cream...while those around us gaze in awe as this whale of a guy just keeps eating and eating letting me serve him endlessly, him never being full....always wanting and desiring more food.....and o ya belly rubs endlessly :smitten:*



Cool fantasy. Its great to see a female fa's perspective. Though even if i gained waight I wouldn't want my girl to lose weight. I have a hight thing. If a girl is a lot taller than I am I wouldn't go out with her. It would be embarasing looking like a short guy. Even though tall bbws turn me on imensly.
Ive always had a sexual fantasy about being with a giant bbw. As she eats not only does she grow wider as she eats but taller too. As she grows her thighs and booty get incredible massive curves, and her breasts get bigger than my head.:wubu: Her nipples are the size of my mouth.:wubu: When her breast lactates it is like drinking from a sea of milk.:smitten:


----------



## Van (Aug 10, 2009)

I was kidnapped by human eating aliens. They take me to their planet and feed me. The more I ate their food the hungrier I got. I continued to grow and they ran out of food. I was still hungry so I ate the utensils, plates, tables, the aliens and there whole planet. I became the planet.


----------



## Korota (Aug 12, 2009)

One weight gain fantasy I've had lately that was kind of weird was inspired by a description of the game World of Warcraft which made fun of the fact that it often involves spending a long time sitting in front of the computer doing repetitive stuff to gain levels, thus saying it was like 'a treadmill that makes you fatter'. That saying stuck in my mind, and eventually evolved into the idea of a private gym's workout equipment being sabotaged to ADD fat instead of burn it, possibly in the general area that the machine works out. The end result of the fantasy being a lot of fitness fanatics who look down on people who are overweight getting their comeuppance.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 13, 2009)

Van said:


> I was kidnapped by human eating aliens. They take me to their planet and feed me. The more I ate their food the hungrier I got. I continued to grow and they ran out of food. I was still hungry so I ate the utensils, plates, tables, the aliens and there whole planet. I became the planet.



That sounds really hot. >.> :blush:


----------



## eroticyuser1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I fantasize about being with a plump girl who wants to lose weight. I'd also discover a special hunger pill that makes a persons hunger uncontrollable, and supresses all feelings of fullness. I would make her food daily and slip it in before she eats it, then watch her turn into a gorging animal. Id bake lots of cakes and sweets and watch her devour them daily. She would complain about how much she can't control her eating, not knowing that I was fattening her up! She would grow and grow, and I would make her quit her job and stay home to feed all day. Her meals would take a turn for the worst. A dozen donuts and ice cream for dinner, and weight gain shakes with butter blended in for breakfast. With her belly now huge and bloated she would need me to provide all her pleasure, as reaching her pussy was now impossible with her giant belly and tits in the way. Then the games, the fat teasing, the forcefeeding, the stuffing of food in return for orgasms. I would only let her cum while eating baked sweets, and soon just the smell of a cake in the oven would make her pussy soaking wet in anticipation. She would be my slave piggy to feed and jiggle with huge rolls for me to snuggle in between at night. To immobility, and beyond!


----------



## TomTomz (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know if this is bizarre, but I fantasize about having a wife that i feed and I'm loving it som much that one night I can't stand it anymore and I start eating everything then she wakes up she sees me 40 lbs. heavier with a broken chair underneath me.


----------



## wolfpersona (Aug 16, 2009)

eroticyuser1 said:


> I fantasize about being with a plump girl who wants to lose weight. I'd also discover a special hunger pill that makes a persons hunger uncontrollable, and supresses all feelings of fullness. I would make her food daily and slip it in before she eats it, then watch her turn into a gorging animal. Id bake lots of cakes and sweets and watch her devour them daily. She would complain about how much she can't control her eating, not knowing that I was fattening her up! She would grow and grow, and I would make her quit her job and stay home to feed all day. Her meals would take a turn for the worst. A dozen donuts and ice cream for dinner, and weight gain shakes with butter blended in for breakfast. With her belly now huge and bloated she would need me to provide all her pleasure, as reaching her pussy was now impossible with her giant belly and tits in the way. Then the games, the fat teasing, the forcefeeding, the stuffing of food in return for orgasms. I would only let her cum while eating baked sweets, and soon just the smell of a cake in the oven would make her pussy soaking wet in anticipation. She would be my slave piggy to feed and jiggle with huge rolls for me to snuggle in between at night. To immobility, and beyond!



Dam this is good stuff. Now im fantasizing about it.:smitten: Elaborate on the games and fat teasing though? The idea of a big women relating fattenning food to sexual pleasure is always a turn on for me.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 17, 2009)

Nothing to see here, move it along...


----------



## Koldun (Aug 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I don't know about bizarre, but it has always been my fantasy to meet a rather muscular guy..and watch him abandon his appetite for weight lifting and take on weight gain. Daily seeing his appetite grow, one day its a 1/2 dozen donuts and then before long a full dozen as a SNACK after a full breakfast of pancakes, waffles, eggs, bacon, sausage, toast. Of course we visit a diner on a regular basis, and slowly but surely he expands filling the booth up more and more until one day his massive beach ball gut is JUST WAY TOO big to enjoy sitting there anymore, and we have to move to sitting in chairs and a table. ALong the line, he wants a reversal, as I was quite chubby to begin with, and I begin losing weight, for contrast to his massive size, and he constantly is cleaning my plate...amazing the waitress who has watched our transformations...shocked as his appetite grows weekly while i order less and less and become a voluptuously curvy but small girl and he balloons. I see Us going to the beach together, and me massaging his 250-300-350-400# growing body with oil, running around in my thong and getting him pizza, and fries, and burgers and caramel corn and beer and ice cream...while those around us gaze in awe as this whale of a guy just keeps eating and eating letting me serve him endlessly, him never being full....always wanting and desiring more food.....and o ya belly rubs endlessly :smitten:*



OOOOOO!

I like that one...


----------



## Koldun (Aug 19, 2009)

Most bizarre eh? Okay - here goes.

Being a sci fi geek, I sometimes like to fantasize that I'm like Jabba the Hutt (only human). My guards capture some hot babe that broke in and I force her to wear some skimpy little outfit, sit on my knee, sit on my knee, feed me, massage me, rub oil on me.

I'd make her collar and a leash too so I could YANK her when she wasn't paying attention to me.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not really feedee but fantasy. That I am secretly injecting someone with a powerful metaboliser that only focuses on the butt and legs, and that they then get angry at me and so it is a game of cat and mouse with a 200+ lbs women, who is also a ex-cadet/reservist, now that is a game that sounds fun to me. It is like a fat version of Mantracker, except its a woman doing the tracking and has a large set of thighs and a big ass.


----------



## roam929r (Aug 21, 2009)

My Fantasy is very simple... a dual gaining experience. Meet a woman who is interested in gaining. Have a coin toss to see who gets to gain first. There is a small catch, the person gaining doesn't get to chose how much they gain. The other gaining partner does... so the gainer gains until they are fattened to the partners liking and then they switch.

Fun, Fun, Fun

Anyone?

Matt


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 23, 2009)

Guess my stuff is tame compared to everyone elses.....cept for one.

I do have a fantasy where I had magical powers and could fatten anyone I wanted just by putting my mind to it. Like in Leprechaun 3....props to anyone who knows what I'm talking about


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 23, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Guess my stuff is tame compared to everyone elses.....cept for one.
> 
> I do have a fantasy where I had magical powers and could fatten anyone I wanted just by putting my mind to it. Like in Leprechaun 3....props to anyone who knows what I'm talking about



Oh good, I could use some props... and I'm thankful you didn't mention Leprechaun 2  .


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 24, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> Oh good, I could use some props... and I'm thankful you didn't mention Leprechaun 2  .



Well Leprechaun 2 wasn't enjoyable for me......now if the victim was female, different story ;-)


----------



## Dummy Rum (Aug 24, 2009)

I own a fat farm. Camp, boarding school, maybe a beachside resort... something along those lines, where we keep all the guests lazy and gaining. It is, of course, the lap of luxury, no force-feeding or anything. Skinny, chubby, girls, boys, men, women, all types of folk are welcome. No idea what happens when they "graduate" after becoming fat as prize pigs, though...


----------



## NerdyByNature (Aug 26, 2009)

don't get too close to my fantasy
don't be afraid to touch the hand of your creator


----------



## nikola090 (Aug 28, 2009)

isn't so bizarre.....finding a girl she's twice than me!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 5, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I don't know about bizarre, but it has always been my fantasy to meet a rather muscular guy..and watch him abandon his appetite for weight lifting and take on weight gain. Daily seeing his appetite grow, one day its a 1/2 dozen donuts and then before long a full dozen as a SNACK after a full breakfast of pancakes, waffles, eggs, bacon, sausage, toast. Of course we visit a diner on a regular basis, and slowly but surely he expands filling the booth up more and more until one day his massive beach ball gut is JUST WAY TOO big to enjoy sitting there anymore, and we have to move to sitting in chairs and a table. ALong the line, he wants a reversal, as I was quite chubby to begin with, and I begin losing weight, for contrast to his massive size, and he constantly is cleaning my plate...amazing the waitress who has watched our transformations...shocked as his appetite grows weekly while i order less and less and become a voluptuously curvy but small girl and he balloons. I see Us going to the beach together, and me massaging his 250-300-350-400# growing body with oil, running around in my thong and getting him pizza, and fries, and burgers and caramel corn and beer and ice cream...while those around us gaze in awe as this whale of a guy just keeps eating and eating letting me serve him endlessly, him never being full....always wanting and desiring more food.....and o ya belly rubs endlessly :smitten:*


 
It could happen. People around me are often losing weight because I eat everything in sight. Leftovers are extinct. I clear out refrigerators and cupboards looking for snacks. Can't keep food in the house. At restuarants, I gobble my meal and start on my companions'. At potluck dinners, every speck vanishes, especially that last little bit people leave out of politeness. Not me! I always volunteer to clean up after the meal, and I am eating constantly from serving dishes and plates alike as I do so. A human vacuum cleaner!


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 6, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> It could happen. People around me are often losing weight because I eat everything in sight. Leftovers are extinct. I clear out refrigerators and cupboards looking for snacks. Can't keep food in the house. At restuarants, I gobble my meal and start on my companions'. At potluck dinners, every speck vanishes, especially that last little bit people leave out of politeness. Not me! I always volunteer to clean up after the meal, and I am eating constantly from serving dishes and plates alike as I do so. A human vacuum cleaner!




Your companion is all to happy to give up her plate for your raging ruminations! All the better to get a 'swell(ed)' view of you!


----------



## lovefeeding (Sep 6, 2009)

Buffetbelly you can come to me I love to cook and feed a man I can't stand it when they are hungry ^^


----------



## wolfpersona (Sep 6, 2009)

lovefeeding said:


> Buffetbelly you can come to me I love to cook and feed a man I can't stand it when they are hungry ^^



Wow that sounds hot. I cant stand it when a bbw goes hungry.


----------



## wolfpersona (Sep 6, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> Oh good, I could use some props... and I'm thankful you didn't mention Leprechaun 2  .



Whas that the one where the girls boobs grew so big they exploded. And she was a robot.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 8, 2009)

lovefeeding said:


> Buffetbelly you can come to me I love to cook and feed a man I can't stand it when they are hungry ^^



Thank you..I used to visit Germany regularly and I always gained about a pound a day on all the rich food and pastries. Too bad I have never been able to master the language. I find Vienna to be the most fattening Germanic city, followed by Hannover. 

It's interesting, of course, that Vienna is the home of the Venus of Willendorf and remains a world capital when it comes to fattening foods.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 8, 2009)

FemFAtail said:


> Your companion is all to happy to give up her plate for your raging ruminations! All the better to get a 'swell(ed)' view of you!



Don't play so innocent --you are so devious in seducing me to eat more food while making it feel like my own idea! I think I might end up getting fat someday....


----------



## Durin (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know that it is particularly bizarre but I always think about someone who is always sweetly encouraging me to eat. Most of the WG fiction I write is mutual. 

I have always been an FA, but just recently in the last few years I realize that I am also a Feedee and I find gaining weight myself apealing.


----------



## hamburger_helper (Sep 19, 2009)

ive had this fantasy where im close friends with a fat girl who desperately is trying to lose weight. after everything else fails she one day stumbles across a magic spell that will remove all of the fat from her body. as with all magic spells however, it has a catch. the fat from her body has to be pumped into someone elses body via sexual intercourse. she figures she would never be able to find anyone willing to take her fat from her so she shrugs it off, but one day she brings it up to me and i jump at the idea. i tell her i would love to make her happy by helping her lose weight and at the same time would welcome the extra 200 pounds. so one night we decide to go through with it, we set up the spell and we begin to have sex, and i start to notice that with every thrust i feel like my body is expanding. as we continue on and the fat is pumped from her body to mine, my added weight turns me on more and more until finally we both climax and then we black out. she awakens first and is happier than she ever has been before because for the first time in her life, she is skinny. she then looks over at me, laying naked on the bed, a big sweaty fat blob of a person. she calls my name and i begin to awaken. my head is very cloudy and i do not remember what we just did, that is until i attempt to sit up and notice that i now weigh over 400 pounds. instantly this feeling of ecstacy comes over my entire body and as the girl asks if im ok and need anything, i can only respond with "ive never been better, now order some pizzas, im hungry!"

the fantasy ends with us both smiling because for the first time in both of our lives, our bodies are exactly how we wanted them to be.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2009)

hamburger_helper said:


> ive had this fantasy where im close friends with a fat girl who desperately is trying to lose weight. after everything else fails she one day stumbles across a magic spell that will remove all of the fat from her body. as with all magic spells however, it has a catch. the fat from her body has to be pumped into someone elses body via sexual intercourse. she figures she would never be able to find anyone willing to take her fat from her so she shrugs it off, but one day she brings it up to me and i jump at the idea. i tell her i would love to make her happy by helping her lose weight and at the same time would welcome the extra 200 pounds. so one night we decide to go through with it, we set up the spell and we begin to have sex, and i start to notice that with every thrust i feel like my body is expanding. as we continue on and the fat is pumped from her body to mine, my added weight turns me on more and more until finally we both climax and then we black out. she awakens first and is happier than she ever has been before because for the first time in her life, she is skinny. she then looks over at me, laying naked on the bed, a big sweaty fat blob of a person. she calls my name and i begin to awaken. my head is very cloudy and i do not remember what we just did, that is until i attempt to sit up and notice that i now weigh over 400 pounds. instantly this feeling of ecstacy comes over my entire body and as the girl asks if im ok and need anything, i can only respond with "ive never been better, now order some pizzas, im hungry!"
> 
> the fantasy ends with us both smiling because for the first time in both of our lives, our bodies are exactly how we wanted them to be.



*Defenitely one of the more bizarre fantasies, I have heard.....that's a good thing though *


----------



## lovefeeding (Sep 22, 2009)

Buffetbelly Vienna is not in Germany it is in Austria XD


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 22, 2009)

lovefeeding said:


> Buffetbelly Vienna is not in Germany it is in Austria XD



Yes but Austria (Vienna) is Germanic isn't it? I've never been but I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## lovefeeding (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yeah sorry my mistake g ,thats when you are writing in a foren language XD
Yeah it is they speak German there as well.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 23, 2009)

lovefeeding said:


> Oh yeah sorry my mistake g ,thats when you are writing in a foren language XD
> Yeah it is they speak German there as well.



Germany, Austria, Lichtenstein, most of Switzerland and parts of Poland are all Germanic and have Germanic cities. Even when they are not German! German is not the only language with crazy suffixes!

German or Germanic cuisines are loaded with fattening items: heavy beers, sausage, dense breads, and highly addictive pastries.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Sep 24, 2009)

A Realistic Fantasy I have always had, I also had the good fortune to experience.

While I was dating a feedee we had discussed what a realistic fantasy for me would be like. So I took a few minutes to describe a situation in which we were both in my car, I asked if she was hungry, she would say of course. I would then drive to a local Wendy's or McDonalds, and per her request, order one of everything off of the menu. Of course the rest of the evening within my fantasy involved a quiet, low lit, sensual evening of me feeding her the fast food. As she would eat I would rub her enormous belly, telling her how soft and sexy she was. She would smile and thank me for the compliment, then ask for the next item of food. Even after she felt full, she would continue to finish off the pile of food she requested.

Upon telling her my fantasy, she responded with, get the keys, were going out.

I must say, it was everything I would have ever hoped it to be.


----------



## pharmmajor (Sep 25, 2009)

As I hope to get into the pharmaceutical industry, one of my fantasies has been the development of a drug that will slow down a woman's metabolism to virtually nothing and cause her to put on weight rapidly while still maintaining perfect health. The women who volunteer to test the drug will be monitored daily and I'd watch as they gradually grew, packing on hundreds of pounds in the space of a year. The crowning moment would be when they pass the 1000 pound mark and are still in great health (with the possible exception of immobility), proving the drug successful, making it ready for marketing to feeders and FAs around the world.


----------



## philmon53 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a couples all day eating fantasy. It starts with an ordinary breakfast of toast, cereal, juice and coffee. After a half hour wait, we prepare a brunch of eggs, sausage, juice and coffee again. After an hour, to let it all settle, we go out to a lunch buffet, where we match each other plate for plate. The goal is to get in three full plates, so we are both stuffed. On the way home, we stop at a frozen custard stand, where we get large hot fudge sundaes to complete the morning workout. Back at home we both slip into langerie, go to bed, make love and nap the afternoon away. Around 5:00 we get up and go out to an Italian restaurant and order appetizers, wine, and pasta main course and top it off with cheesecake for dessert. Back home again, we watch videos on the sofa while snacking to stay stuffed the rest of the evening. The next morning we both wake up still stuffed, but that doesn't prevent a big breakfast to end a perfect day!


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont know if it would be considered bizzarre; but had a recent dream that me and both my partners anonymously recieved foodstamp cards in the mail with unlimited $$ on it. We ate regular meals then they also fed me silly in the dream, which gave me enough energy to go out and kick it instead of me lying around going "I'm hungry! nothin in the fridge!"lol Then I got plumped up and all the hottest dudes on the beach worshipped me. Then the buzzer goes off in my room, AAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes but Austria (Vienna) is Germanic isn't it? I've never been but I'm pretty sure it is.


It was in "the sound of music" when the nazis made it so! 
*Shakes fist at history* Crazy nazis trying to make everywhere Germany!!!


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2009)

I've only travelled a little bit in Austria and Germany, but my take would be that they are about as similar as New England and 'Dixie.' (Just imagine that after the revolution the states formed two countries instead of one--Germany is the amalgamation of many smaller german speaking states that was brought about by Prussia. Austria was then the leading portion of the Austro-Hungarian empire, and lost in the struggle to create a united german country to Prussia, but because at the time it was part of a seperate empire it also didn't get pulled into the new Germany. So Germany proper has a wide diversity of sub-cultures--bavaria is quite different from the north, for example)

Vienna, by the way, is pretty much the shangri-la of pastry. I don't like all Viennese pastry, but I'm pretty sure that they've forgotten more about pastry making than all of North American put together knows. My memories of Vienna are almost all about music and pastry (even though one of the times I was there was for a math contest).

To be on topic, I have a science fiction setting in my mind that I play with occastionally. There is a draft to choose people for the incredibly difficult and dangerous job of settling alien planets, and the only way out of the draft is a medical exemption. It has been accepted that most people cannot lose and keep off large amounts of weight, so if you are classified as morbidly obese (BMI over 40), you get an exemption from the draft (but you have to keep your weight over that point for the next twenty years or you get put back in it). A substantial minority of people choose to take the obesity exemption, so as the draft age approaches they make huge efforts to fatten up (supported by family, support groups, and so forth). Basically an evironment in which deliberately getting rather fat is accepted and supported.


----------



## Plainguy (Oct 5, 2009)

While I'm not necessarily a gainer, or a feedee, I do love food. My ex-G/F had this fantasy where we would drive all across the country trying all the different local foods, very much ala "Diners Drive-In's and Dives" of course the trip was for her to fatten me as much as possible and in the shortest amount of time possible. This was one of the many fantasies she had in which she fattened me to well over 800 pounds. 

Interestingly enough whenever she would come to spend the weekend with me, or I with her. .she would stock up on fattening goodies, so she could keep me eating the entire time. No matter where we went or what we did, she would always do whatever she could to get more food into me.. I do believe had we stayed a couple she'd have succeeded in growing me to enormity. She was quite dedicated to the purpose of fattening others. . For reasons I'll not discuss we parted ways, but I've always hoped she'd do well and find the "man of her dreams" or find a man and make him into the image she desires. . 

That's my small contribution from here, I need to post more I do so enjoy sharing experiences with others.


----------



## JimBob (Oct 11, 2009)

I have sometimes found myself thinking about impossible "Vore" situations in which the devouring of one partner by the other causes them to share some sort of psychic link from beyond the digestion.

I really don't like having that kind of fantasy, and have stopped now.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 23, 2009)

Ahh, the stuff of fantasy.

I actually have several good fantasies that get used regularly but only a couple that I am comfortable enough sharing.

Immobility is not something that is an aim in any of my relationships. I am not opposed to it, although I feel it best to leave to the realm of fantasy, and most of mine tend to go there. I am one of those with the wonder metabolisms in real life and I get questioned a lot about how I can eat constantly or at the volume of intake that I tend toward without adding an ounce? For some reason my mind turned this into a fantasy and I've toyed with it over the years.

For no explanation my partner starts gaining weight not only for what she is indulging in but for some unknown reason everything I eat as well. Sometimes I discover the fact that it was happening and choose not to let her in on the secret whilst gorging wantonly, and sabotaging any attempts she makes at stabilizing or dieting until she just gives in and realizes she likes all the attention I give her as she gains and just lets it happen, or helps by gorging so she can double her gain.

Sometimes I would let her know what was going on and she let me help her fatten up getting just as turned on watching me make her fat as I was getting in watching her get fat.


In another fantasy I use the psychology of the addictive personality and Pavlovian reward system to tie her gorging to the gills behaviour to her ability to have orgasms. IE:If she isn't full to the point of bursting she doesn't have them. This sets up a chain reaction of gorging and sex. having sex makes her hungry, and gorging makes her horny. So to keep her orgasmic euphoria addiction satisfied she has a feeding tube surgically implanted through her navel to keep her always full so that she doesn't have to eat as much by mouth to keep her ability to be sexually satisfied near at hand.

Rollhandler


----------



## Orpheus (Oct 25, 2009)

Really sexy fantasies, guys and gals! The one about avoiding the draft is creative, and ultimately very fulfilling: imaging a world where weight gain is truly supported by friends and family... ahhh...


----------



## JennyRiot (Oct 31, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> I spent some time considering this and have decided my _most_ bizarre fantasy probably has to do with vore - which, for the uninitiated, could be summarized as a polite, fetishy term for cannibalism though it'd behoove you to look it up 'cause that's not the half of it.
> It's such a thrill to imagine someone having the capacity and being so greedy as to consume a whole other person. Either by swallowing like a demonic reptile or in a more conventional manner. The high point, for me, is getting to watch a girl consume such an impossible volume (the average person takes up around 20 gallons or so) of food in a short period of time and experiencing what this does to her (beachball belly, gaining a hundred lbs in record time, etc. :happy .



HOT. Oh god...... seriously.... :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 1, 2009)

No kidding? =o Get out!

It's rare to find a vorephile here on dims. 

It's exceedingly rare to find this many in the same thread. o.o


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 2, 2009)

Not to mention such a cute one


----------



## bbwbelover (Nov 3, 2009)

One fantasy I keep coming back to is a virus is released into the water supply that makes all females gain weight, no matter what they eat.


----------



## fat_elf (Nov 4, 2009)

About four, maybe seven (depending on how you divide the variations of basic ideas) main recurring fantasies, though mine are pretty basic. Only two or three of them are necessarily to do with sex though. Mind you, I'd be much more happy to feed/fatten up a girl and not have a relationship than to have a relationship and not fatten her up.
1.) The obvious one of simply feeding a girl while we make love. Sort of like that famous scene (in Top Gun?) but more food, more fattening foods, and actually while we make love. There was a very similar scene in The Drew Carey Show, because Drew dated a woman who used to be fat, could hardly resist eating, but had slimmed down _a lot_ as soon as she started dating Drew, she went from very slim to really chubby, then fat, then very fat. This scene happens while she is fat.
2.) The other typical one of fattening a random celebrity of my choice, sex or no sex.
3.) And then there's the possibility (since this is already a fantasy) that her gain inspire a sudden change in fashion so that all the other celebrities want me to fatten them up.
4.) Quite similar, the idea of fattening up a fictional character. Especially since sometimes a storyline will make it easy to imagine a character gaining, even though it rarely actually happens. For example, the youngest daughter in Roseanne, her sister is very conventionally self-conscious about her looks (and therefore would strive to stay slim) but the younger daughter is uninterested in her appearance and is raised by Roseanne Barr and John Goodman and thus could easily have been fattened by an FA boyfriend. Or Susan Ivanova of Babylon 5, who was actually told to gain weight by her doctor.
5.) Then there's the possibility that the gain is something to do with the setting, possibly something that continues and fattens other people. Like, for example if Willow on Buffy, or Paige on Charmed, miscasts a spell that makes every woman on the show magically get fatter, or try to fatten themselves up. Or just a sudden trend in fashion or something.
6.) Since I roleplay, as in Dungeons & Dragons and things, I would like to be able to play an RPG in which I am playing an FA trying to fatten up women, whether it be with super-science/magic or the old fashioned way. It needn't be the main plot as long it comes up, like playing Spider-man and having him fatten up Mary Jane because he's actually an FA, or something.
7.) And come to think of it, I'd like to see more BBWs, FAs, Feeders, Feedees and Foodees, in franchises. Not necessarily in mainstream TV shows like BuffyTVS, but at least in things like Comics and things. I know Deadpool is an FA, for instance. Since, in Season Eight (the Buffy Comics), Joss Whedon has made Buffy bisexual and Willow gay, and pretty much said the same about Andrew, would it kill him to have Giles admit that he likes his girlfriends to get a little chubbier while they date?


----------



## fat_elf (Nov 4, 2009)

In think my biggest fantasy of all would have to be:
I have a girl, very confident and 'normal', who is maybe a cheerleader or something. She is very conventionally attractive, and everyone knows it. We have some classes together at college and probably never really meet. One day, we have some project work to do in pairs and we get paired together. We get talking on the first day of the project and, as it happens, we end up talking about 'conventional' beauty and it's demand for slimness. I'm not sure whether I would gently introduce the subject and she latches on to it, or the other way around, but we end up agreeing that it would be nice if attractive girls spontaneously decided to gain weight more often. It has nothing to do with the project, so I assume that the conversation will never come up again. At first, I'm right, but then the girl starts bringing snacks to our work meetings and I am intrigued. After a few work sessions, she admits that she's been thinking about what we said and she'd like to get fat. Or chubby, at least. So she wants to know if I would be interested in helping her get chubby. I do, and obviously there are whispers about how she's begun to let herself go. The thing is, she's still attractive even by a conventional standard, so the majority of people ignore the gossip. Then we start properly dating. Then she starts to get _really_ fat.


----------



## Tad (Nov 6, 2009)

Another science fiction one of mine. A space station was built to be a low-gravity hospital for those with severe illness, but that hospital moves on for some reason, and the space station is bought up and expanded to become a 'fatopia.' "gravity" is provided by centrifugal force, so the nearer you are to the centre of the spinning station, the lower gravity seems to be. The station is built as a series of rings, the outermost at half gravity, then a third, a sixth, and in the central hub essentially none at all.

The station doesn't allow anyone to live there who is not at least rather fat, and they are confined to the half gravity deck. As you get fatter you are allowed to move to the lower gravity decks. All that bulk still has momentum, but with a low subjective gravity it doesn't hurt joints, isn't so exhausting to stand, etc. Advances in medical science have dealt with the other health effects of being very fat, so really it is mostly a matter of choice of how fat one wants to get.

A very few prefer to gain to stupendous size, and move into the station hub, where they can essentially float. Since naturally by then we'll have super advanced control systems they'll be able to control a small fleet of robots and enjoy virtual telepresence to see and hear elsewhere, while enjoying the ultimate lazy lifestyle in complete comfort.

Just for kicks, a few of the founders of the colony were tremendously successful business people, and they've helped many others on the station do very well, so there is competition to be accepted onto the station from people who view it as their ticket to success, so there are always people trying to prove that they are fat enough to belong there.

My personal fantasy is mostly to be on one of the less low gravity decks, but to know that the lower or no gravity option is there if I ever ended up taking things that far.


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 23, 2009)

my biggest fantasy would be a big dominant ssbbw sitting on my lap making me stuff food in her mouth and rub her big growing belly <3 cakes, cheesecakes, pies, everything and anything thats fattening! id love to feed her more and more of it! heavy creams all that wonderfully fattening jazz. id absolutely love a ssbbw to tell me she wants, more and more, and wants me to keep feeding her even when shes full. id love her to boss me around to and tell me to go get more snackz or mcdonalds. anything to make my big growing goddess happy :bow:! lols. it may sound like a simple fantasy but omg id be in heaven <3 :eat2:


----------



## pdt (Feb 28, 2010)

My fantasy is pretty weird and extreme. It involves a dominant and serious woman who wants to fatten me up. We meet and hit it off, but at some point after she takes me home, she shackles me to a bed and blindfolds me. In the coming months, she basically uses me as her feedee slave. Because I'm blindfolded and bound, I can't keep track of how much I'm actually eating as she constantly stuffs me with food and has her way with me. The only way I can tell how big I'm getting is the way I can feel my expanding flesh touching places that used to be out of reach, and the way my body shifts and becomes harder to move whenever she lets me up to lead me to the bathroom. She only removes the blindfold completely to let me see what's happened when she decides that I'm so big that I'll have no hope of escaping her, like 600 or 700 lbs. After that she keeps fattening me, only now she doesn't bother to tie me down; rapid fattening and general inactivity have rendered me incapable of standing without her help.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 1, 2010)

My fantasy was always to have my belly get so big that it hangs so much that you can see it hanging out the bottom of a skirt. Thats probably not as fun as most of the others on here, but I've always wanted that. Oh, and to have a huge boyfriend who'd constantly play with my belly out in public, and I could return the favour to his huge belly peeking out of a t-shirt.


----------



## Captain Save (Mar 2, 2010)

One of my most bizarre fantasies involves a BBW/feedee, a repeat felon who runs afoul of organized crime while serving time for one of her crimes. She is assigned kitchen duties, and upon being caught eating directly from a serving tray she is blackmailed into sex with other inmates in exchange for keeping the gluttony quiet. Her first taste of another woman's body causes her confusion and anxiety, which in turn causes her to gorge. This escalates into a feeding and fucking frenzy, until she outgrows the largest prison uniforms and has to remain naked constantly. She is eventually paroled, and tries her best to live a regular life, including screwing men; circumstances force her back into old habits, however, and she remains in constant fear and anxiety of getting sent back. It isn't long before she returns to the same prison for the same crime, and the inmates are more than happy to see her back in the kitchen. On her first day back, her clothes are ripped from her body, and she begins to enjoy her time behind bars.


----------



## Melian (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you ever seen the movie "Kissed?" Yeah...that. Except it's a fat guy and it might involve reanimation...


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 8, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> One of my most bizarre fantasies involves a BBW/feedee, a repeat felon who runs afoul of organized crime while serving time for one of her crimes. She is assigned kitchen duties, and upon being caught eating directly from a serving tray she is blackmailed into sex with other inmates in exchange for keeping the gluttony quiet. Her first taste of another woman's body causes her confusion and anxiety, which in turn causes her to gorge. This escalates into a feeding and fucking frenzy, until she outgrows the largest prison uniforms and has to remain naked constantly. She is eventually paroled, and tries her best to live a regular life, including screwing men; circumstances force her back into old habits, however, and she remains in constant fear and anxiety of getting sent back. It isn't long before she returns to the same prison for the same crime, and the inmates are more than happy to see her back in the kitchen. On her first day back, her clothes are ripped from her body, and she begins to enjoy her time behind bars.



That's what Sandra Bullock's character REALLY would have looked like in The Net


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 8, 2010)

I dont know if this is bizarre but....(beware..I didn't spell check)

A rich muscular 6'8 pear shaped retired male/female athlete rents a room out to this friend of a friend who happens to be a shy petite cook (of either gender) of about 5'6 and 115 pounds. The Cook is so happy to live in this wonderfull mansion that they cook like something out of "Like Water for Chocolate". The Athlete can't resist the wonderful cooking and starts to indulge more and more. Since the Athlete is pear shaped they don't really notice the weight gain at first. Then later they are in denial thinking the maid shrunk their clothes. The Cook, however, does notice. The Cook then infuses more feelings of not only happiness but now lust into their cooking. Now the Athlete is starting the notice that their (already big) butt wobbles when they walk and spreads out wider when they sit. It suprises the Athlete that they actually feel even more sexy and they catch themselves mindlessly caressing their own growing butt and thighs. 

The Athletes's sex drive has increased and they start going out on dates and ends up picking people that have the same build as the Cook. The Cook ends up hearing about all the events of dates, and at the Athletes request, cooks more and more food to please the insatiatable hunger of the growing Athlete. One night, the athlete is having a wild party and the Cook ends up drunk and hits on the very sober Athlete. The Athlete is totally suprised and pleased by the cooks behavior because the Cook never let on that they were totally in love/lust with the Athlelete. The cook passes out soon after the confession and the Athlete kicks everyone out to take care of the Cook. The Cook ends up cuddling with the Athlete all night. The next morning the Cook has a horrible hang over and the Athlete cooks breakfast for the Cook. The Cook is shocked but totally thankfull but doesn't remember last night. And so begins the seduction of the Cook by the (now huge and extra juicy) Athlete.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 9, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I dont know if this is bizarre but....(beware..I didn't spell check)
> 
> A rich muscular 6'8 pear shaped retired male/female athlete rents a room out to this friend of a friend who happens to be a shy petite cook (of either gender) of about 5'6 and 115 pounds. The Cook is so happy to live in this wonderfull mansion that they cook like something out of "Like Water for Chocolate". The Athlete can't resist the wonderful cooking and starts to indulge more and more. Since the Athlete is pear shaped they don't really notice the weight gain at first. Then later they are in denial thinking the maid shrunk their clothes. The Cook, however, does notice. The Cook then infuses more feelings of not only happiness but now lust into their cooking. Now the Athlete is starting the notice that their (already big) butt wobbles when they walk and spreads out wider when they sit. It suprises the Athlete that they actually feel even more sexy and they catch themselves mindlessly caressing their own growing butt and thighs.
> 
> The Athletes's sex drive has increased and they start going out on dates and ends up picking people that have the same build as the Cook. The Cook ends up hearing about all the events of dates, and at the Athletes request, cooks more and more food to please the insatiatable hunger of the growing Athlete. One night, the athlete is having a wild party and the Cook ends up drunk and hits on the very sober Athlete. The Athlete is totally suprised and pleased by the cooks behavior because the Cook never let on that they were totally in love/lust with the Athlelete. The cook passes out soon after the confession and the Athlete kicks everyone out to take care of the Cook. The Cook ends up cuddling with the Athlete all night. The next morning the Cook has a horrible hang over and the Athlete cooks breakfast for the Cook. The Cook is shocked but totally thankfull but doesn't remember last night. And so begins the seduction of the Cook by the (now huge and extra juicy) Athlete.



And the movie is coming out in June you say?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 9, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> And the movie is coming out in June you say?



hehehehe...Escapist thought I should start letting out my fantasies..
This was my first attempt. :blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> hehehehe...Escapist thought I should start letting out my fantasies..
> This was my first attempt. :blush:



Remind me to Rep Escapist at his next appearance here. And you have some coming too! :happy:


----------



## BTB (Mar 25, 2010)

leener38 said:


> Literally doing the 'see food' diet!
> What! No gravy?



Might it be that this might be a hommage to the gag I wrote for Willix 5-7 years ago.

http://willixartist.deviantart.com/art/Veronica-115552356

Perhaps I left a trace at the World of FAs


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 30, 2010)

I dunno, it's a pretty common pun.


----------



## ciccialover (Apr 9, 2010)

Bizarre? Well i often wonder my girfriend getting fatter with deep cellulite all over her body, extremely fat and large breast. I even love the idea of her obese ass farting.


----------



## Otter36 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok so this is my fantasy...

I come home from the gym to find my lover waiting for me at the front door, dressed in a robe that shows off her tremendous curves. She kisses me hello and leads me to the kitchen, where it is clear that she has been at work.

She mentions how I have been working out a lot, and while she likes my efforts, she think that I could use some meat on my bones. I am asked to strip to my boxers, and I eagerly comply. My lover sits me down in a chair, and picks up a large mixing bowl. She shows me that it is filled with chocolate pudding and whipped cream, and tells me that she plans to feed it all to me, spoonful by spoonful. This is so exciting to me - I cannot wait to be fed.

My lover slowly feeds me and asks me if I like it. I do. She asks me if I want more. I say yes. She gently brings spoonful after spoonful of rich pudding to my mouth, whispering in my ear. She mentions that she wants to make me so happy, but I have to be a good boy and eat all of her sweets. I nod with determination. She rubs my belly. Eventually, the pudding is all gone.

She steps away from me and drops her robe to reveal her glorious body. She caresses her prodigious belly and lovely hips. She asks me to look at her and tell her how sexy I think she is. I drink in her massive beauty, and tell her. The words come easily, as she turns about so that I can see all of her. 

My face is covered with pudding and whipped cream, and my big beautiful lover sways over to me, slowly brushes the pudding and cream off with her fingertips, and tenderly sucks the delicious sweet while stroking me and teasing me around the waistline of my boxers

She turns back to the counter, and then pulls a plate of eclairs into view. With a devilish grin, she straddles me, and shoves each eclair into my mouth, ordering me to eat them all up. I slowly chew through each one, and my lover kisses my neck and purrs with delight. All gone. My lover rubs my belly and places my hands on her massive tummy. "That's more like it." she says. I am so full, and so excited. My mind is racing - I am about to explode. My hands pull my lover close - its clear that the feeding is over and a new activity is about to begin.

She whispers in my ear: "you know, next time, there will be even more pudding and eclairs... And next time, you will feed them to me."


----------



## missmesmerizingstrange (Aug 30, 2010)

A lot of times when I'm in a grocery store or a store that sells a lot of baked goods especially I have this fantasy where for some reason I'm alone in the store after hours and am aloud to eat anything I want free of charge. Then I decide that I'm going to try to eat one of everything and I won't stop eating until I do... I like imagine what I'm going to eat and in what order. xD It's not really bizarre but trust me, it's very well thought-out.


----------



## Tad (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know if Dimensions still has the collection of Melanie Bell's stories (they were some of the first weight gain related stories that became popular on the web, they were collected around here at one point), but one of them features a young woman who works at a grocery store and who becomes unhappy with the new owners, and locks herself in one long weekend for a carefully planned bout of revenge....I'm thinking you might like the story, if you can find the collection.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tad said:


> I don't know if Dimensions still has the collection of Melanie Bell's stories (they were some of the first weight gain related stories that became popular on the web, they were collected around here at one point), but one of them features a young woman who works at a grocery store and who becomes unhappy with the new owners, and locks herself in one long weekend for a carefully planned bout of revenge....I'm thinking you might like the story, if you can find the collection.



Melanie Bell's stories is what got me into the stories way back in 2003.....they're timeless classics.


----------



## Mack27 (Aug 31, 2010)

missmesmerizingstrange said:


> A lot of times when I'm in a grocery store or a store that sells a lot of baked goods especially I have this fantasy where for some reason I'm alone in the store after hours and am aloud to eat anything I want free of charge. Then I decide that I'm going to try to eat one of everything and I won't stop eating until I do... I like imagine what I'm going to eat and in what order. xD It's not really bizarre but trust me, it's very well thought-out.



I've had that one, usually though its because of some apocalyptic event, like a zombie outbreak. Me and a lover take refuge in a supermarket. We've got to eat the perishables first, its a sin to let that stuff go bad! We're trapped inside and there's really no way out what with all the zombies surrounding the place. Eventually the power goes out and we've got to hurry up and eat all the ice cream and frozen foods. Towards the end we're eating cereal with canned and powdered milk for breakfast and canned goods for the rest of the day. Just when the food runs out help arrives as armed troops blast all the zombies apart and find me and her incredibly obese and barely mobile in the middle of the store surrounded by empty cans.

I should commission this for an illustrated story or comic book on deviantart. There's quite a few good FA artists there. Probably for the commission I'd do two women stuck in the supermarket during a zombie outbreak though. Or maybe two women and a guy who doesn't really get that fat himself so he can really help the two women fatten up.


----------



## missmesmerizingstrange (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooh, yeah! The zombie apocalypse thing makes a lot of sense. In my fantasy something like that obviously happened because everyone who would possibly be in the supermarket has kind of disappeared but I never really specify what happened. xD

And I'll definitely have to check out those stories~ c:


----------



## Tau (Sep 1, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I dont know if this is bizarre but....(beware..I didn't spell check)
> 
> A rich muscular 6'8 pear shaped retired male/female athlete rents a room out to this friend of a friend who happens to be a shy petite cook (of either gender) of about 5'6 and 115 pounds. The Cook is so happy to live in this wonderfull mansion that they cook like something out of "Like Water for Chocolate". The Athlete can't resist the wonderful cooking and starts to indulge more and more. Since the Athlete is pear shaped they don't really notice the weight gain at first. Then later they are in denial thinking the maid shrunk their clothes. The Cook, however, does notice. The Cook then infuses more feelings of not only happiness but now lust into their cooking. Now the Athlete is starting the notice that their (already big) butt wobbles when they walk and spreads out wider when they sit. It suprises the Athlete that they actually feel even more sexy and they catch themselves mindlessly caressing their own growing butt and thighs.
> 
> The Athletes's sex drive has increased and they start going out on dates and ends up picking people that have the same build as the Cook. The Cook ends up hearing about all the events of dates, and at the Athletes request, cooks more and more food to please the insatiatable hunger of the growing Athlete. One night, the athlete is having a wild party and the Cook ends up drunk and hits on the very sober Athlete. The Athlete is totally suprised and pleased by the cooks behavior because the Cook never let on that they were totally in love/lust with the Athlelete. The cook passes out soon after the confession and the Athlete kicks everyone out to take care of the Cook. The Cook ends up cuddling with the Athlete all night. The next morning the Cook has a horrible hang over and the Athlete cooks breakfast for the Cook. The Cook is shocked but totally thankfull but doesn't remember last night. And so begins the seduction of the Cook by the (now huge and extra juicy) Athlete.



This is hot...I sincerely hope you're going to expand on this - and please let me know if you do!


----------



## esaker (Oct 20, 2010)

My most bizarre fantasy is to fatten up my girlfriend to such an extent that she is imobilized and dependenat upon me for all of her personal hygene needs...bathe her...clean her...serve her in every way.


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Germany, Austria, Lichtenstein, most of Switzerland and parts of Poland are all Germanic and have Germanic cities. Even when they are not German! German is not the only language with crazy suffixes!
> 
> German or Germanic cuisines are loaded with fattening items: heavy beers, sausage, dense breads, and highly addictive pastries.



Auch du lieber!!! Now y'all got me craving those heavenly
Brotchen:eat2:!!! (Round, creased, German bread rolls, to 
"die" for!!!)


----------



## Mishty (Oct 20, 2010)

Lately I've kinda been obsessed with the whole Lemuel Gulliver bit, but with a turn for the fat....

I love Chinese buffet more than anything, and I love walking by the little tiny Chinese women, it makes me feel like a giant fat American. The other night I started thinking, what if all these little women got it into their minds to tie me down (cue Gulliver) and feed me the entire buffet. 


It got kinda sexual in my head at the time, but I'm not going there.

I've had almost the exact same fantasy about Ooompa Loompas and Wllly Wonka since I was kid....


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Lately I've kinda been obsessed with the whole Lemuel Gulliver bit, but with a turn for the fat....
> 
> I love Chinese buffet more than anything, and I love walking by the little tiny Chinese women, it makes me feel like a giant fat American. The other night I started thinking, what if all these little women got it into their minds to tie me down (cue Gulliver) and feed me the entire buffet.
> 
> ...



That can be arranged lol


----------



## JASmith (Oct 17, 2012)

Bumping this thread out of obscurity...
Mine is a bit of a dual thing....
Somehow, getting pregnant(yes, I'm a GUY), and having my wife feed me constantly.
A bit strange, I know.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Oct 21, 2012)

the hanging belly said:


> My fantasy was always to have my belly get so big that it hangs so much that you can see it hanging out the bottom of a skirt. Thats probably not as fun as most of the others on here, but I've always wanted that. Oh, and to have a huge boyfriend who'd constantly play with my belly out in public, and I could return the favour to his huge belly peeking out of a t-shirt.



That imagination is so hot, i Never thought about it before!!!!:smitten:
If yours is Big enough i'd definately do this in public:wubu:


----------



## Orpheus (Nov 21, 2012)

Otter36 said:


> Ok so this is my fantasy...
> 
> I come home from the gym to find my lover waiting for me at the front door, dressed in a robe that shows off her tremendous curves. She kisses me hello and leads me to the kitchen, where it is clear that she has been at work.
> 
> ...



that's so hot...


----------



## HungryGirl93 (Mar 23, 2013)

I am new on here, and this was the first thread that caught my eye 

Mine has been a yearning since I moved in with my fiance. He is a cook and wants to open a restaurant. As we get started on it, it isn't as popular as we think it would be, word hasn't spread that well. So, with him very upset by this, I tell him that I love his food (Which it is delicious, so perfect) and if he would like he could cook and stuff me right full. His eyes would light up, and he would get right to work. He tells me to go lay in our bed and put on a movie. So I do so, and he brings in course after course and feeds me until I feel ready to burst. The best part is all the food he cooks at home is quite fattening, and after this huge stuffing binge, no only do we cuddle I end up gaining the weight hes so desperately wanted me to gain.

I know its not much but its the weirdest I've had so far  :eat2:


----------



## waldo_df (Apr 11, 2013)

My fantasy would be something physically impossible but I'll mention it anyway. A sexy woman getting so huge that she literally starts to float like a balloon due to her size. Here's the scenario, she's already quite huge and is wearing sexy red lingerie, her fingers and toes are painted bright red and she lays in bed unable to move and suddenly, she feels abit lighter and slowly starts to float up like a balloon and can do nothing but eat and float around. Bizarre, but I think it's sexy.


----------



## mrj_spratt (Apr 23, 2013)

Head. I've never been comfortable enough with a women to get to the expected desired finish of fellatio. But one night, after a few stellar dates with a very desirable chunky woman, with the potential to be one of the greats... Well, I've been watching what she can do to a meal. It's been a few dates after all. Each one a nice dinner out desserts included and the movie after? Of course there was further munching to be had. 

In her special way of looking at me the way she looked at her dinner plate when it came to the table.... VERY hungry. And that comment about her clothes feeling tight... She didn't suck on me like it was a job or even like she was trying. She was on it like she was still hungry, but that lazy dessert savory hungry... I couldn't take it after all the lights were on and I could see every curve of her body. Hypnotic to me like it was growing before my eyes, my imagination gave me a look into the future. Even as a barley mobile lover, she would have it where it counts. I imagined and felt the soft wet begging of her mouth. 

For the first time ever it happened. She didn't stop her rhythm and it seemed to last forever as my involuntary pumping continued beyond anything I'd ever experienced. It was as if this moment was her entire point, the whole reason she wanted to meet me in the first place and she wasn't giving up a drop.

For 3 days I hadn't heard from her until I bumped into her at the mall shopping for clothes... Much larger clothes!!

She sees me, blushes as she tries to hide behind a clothes rack while clutching a large blizzard "I don't know what was in that stuff but I've been ravenous, gaining weight and thinking of you ever since".

"I've been thinking of you too" I say. "In fact I've been fantasizing about... Well, this moment."

"I bet you were only expecting to see one of me though....?"

"No. This is perfect. You're perfect."

"I can't figure it out. You make me hungry in so many ways. I'm so embarrassed. This is my third blizzard today and it's almost gone. I'm out of clothes and....."

Holding out my hand I say "Let's top that blizzard off then..."


she smiles


and scene.


----------



## Tad (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess most bizarre is in the eye of the beholder, or something like that. This one isn't totally out there, but it has a dynamic that is bizarre compared to most of what I like.

Getting together with a fatter partner who is tired of being 'the fat one,' but rather than losing weight they just want me to become noticeably fatter than them. Depending on the day I vary how fat they start out at, how aggressively I gain, and whether they stay constant in size or are actually growing themselves (giving me a moving target). In all versions I end up fat enough that daily activities are getting more challenging, and they enjoy being the 'fit' one.


----------



## Wolfie (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay, this isn't my sexiest fantasy, or any current one, but it is by far the most bizarre I've ever had that dealt with WG. 

I'm an FFA, and not into gaining myself, but when I was a child, and before I hit puberty and figured out that my obsession with fat was sexual, I had this weird dream that my stomach literally had a mind of its own. It was actually a rat, believe it or not, with its own legs and mouth and all, and I had no way of controlling it. So my rat-stomach would just go on voraciously devouring everything it could, getting bigger and bigger and bigger in both scale and rotundity, until I was helpless and incapable of touching the ground, because I was stuck at the very top of it, face down on its back as my giant rat-stomach gobbled up trees and houses and people and whole cities like some colossal star of a black-and-white monster movie, becoming hundreds of feet tall. 

I would sometimes just lie face down on my mattress, pretending that this rat-stomach was as big as my whole bed, eating out of control, myself helpless on top. I didn't understand, back then, why I liked the idea so much. I still kind of find it odd to this day, but only because my fantasies are now about fattening others, and completely lacking in monstrous voracious rats.


----------



## noseovertail (Apr 23, 2013)

HungryGirl93 said:


> Mine has been a yearning since I moved in with my fiance. He is a cook and wants to open a restaurant. As we get started on it, it isn't as popular as we think it would be, word hasn't spread that well. So, with him very upset by this, I tell him that I love his food (Which it is delicious, so perfect) and if he would like he could cook and stuff me right full. His eyes would light up, and he would get right to work. He tells me to go lay in our bed and put on a movie. So I do so, and he brings in course after course and feeds me until I feel ready to burst. The best part is all the food he cooks at home is quite fattening, and after this huge stuffing binge, no only do we cuddle




you should totally find me a BF like this one haha :eat1:


----------



## mbruback (Apr 24, 2013)

Now that I'm with my girl I have a fantasy of us hanging around friends and for them intentionally feeding us until we are about to pop... like they know our desire to be stuffed silly. We have not told our friends about our interest in gaining so this fantasy would be a dream come true.


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a few. Before I gained I really wanted to meet someone who was an FA but didn't tell me at first and would fatten me up without telling me but obviously I'd be aware they were doing it and secretly enjoying it. I would wear the tightest clothes and stuff myself beyond expectation while playing with my belly and commenting on how fat I'm getting. 

Now that I'm gaining I want both me and my boyfriend to get big and fat, to have sessions where we maybe role play, stuff while wearing tight clothing before bursting or popping buttons and zippers and rub each others guts. My belly is new to me so one fantasy I want to indulge in is when I go on vacation with my honey, showing off my belly in a tiny bikini and stuffing it while at the resort with everyone watching this fat girl eat and get bigger while her bikini is swallowed be her chubby rolls. OK, these aren't too bizaare I think but hey


----------



## sophie lou (Apr 27, 2013)

I like your story's Gloria and your pictures in the other post were great. You look lovely


----------



## sophie lou (Apr 27, 2013)

Great fantasies.


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 28, 2013)

sophie lou said:


> I like your story's Gloria and your pictures in the other post were great. You look lovely



Thanks - you are very sweet  I must say I'm getting a few good ideas from this thread...


----------

